# Aus DTD's Klassen auslesen



## Meenzer (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe im Forum gelesen, dass man (z.B. mit JAXB) aus Schemadateien Klassen erstellen kann. Gibt es auch die Möglichkeit DTD's auszulesen, um daraus die entsprechenden Klassen zu erstellen?? 

Gruß Meenzer


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Mai 2005)

ja

aber dann kriegst du ziemlich "untypisiertes" Zeugs, weil die DTD ja fast keine Typinformationen liefern

damit machts dann nicht sooo viel spass


----------



## Meenzer (4. Mai 2005)

Leider habe ich keine Schema Dateien zur Verfügung. 

Und wie kann ich nun die DTD's auslesen. Zur Not kann man ja per Hand die Typen nachbessern. Weil wenn es schon so ein Tool gibt, wäre es ganz nützlich für mich.

Danke schon mal. Gruß Meenzer


----------

